# Autobrite Detailer - Santorini Black 2010 Range Rover Wearing Migliore Competzione



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,

Had a call from the owner of this range rover last week requesting that i make it look the way that a new car should from the dealers. So i drove over to the customer, assessed the vehicle and booked it in, arranging to collect it from the customer the following morning. After collecting the vehicle and returning to the unit it was inspected in greater detail and the extent of the damage inflicted by the dealership became apparent.
The car itself was at a few weeks old, finished in stunning santorini black. After around 50 hours of work it was finally doing itself justice. Leaving the customer speechless on collection :thumb:

The Products used were as follows, Quite a long list!

•	Autobrite Brite Gel Wheel Cleaner
•	3D Yellow Degreaser
•	Long Reach Wheel Scrubbing Brush
•	Short wheel and bumper brush
•	Long wheel and bumper brush
•	Autobrite Fly Away
•	Autobrite Supa Snow Foam
•	3D Wash & Wax
•	Merino Wool Wash Mitt
•	Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel
•	Autobrite ultra fine clay
•	Berry Blast quick detailer
•	Autobrite Co Polymer Remover
•	Hex Logic Pads
•	3M Polishes
•	Migliore Bella Lustra Tyre Glaze
•	Migliore Competzione 
•	HD Microbuff towels
•	3D Ultra Protectant
•	3D Magic Blue
•	3D Aerosol Glass Cleaner

Upon Collection the car looked as follows,
































































Im sure you will agree, not looking its best!

Firstly, after a thorough rinse the wheels were cleaned with Brite Gel and all arches and lowers degreased with 3D Yellow Degreaser,























































After letting the brite gel dwell on the tyres aswell, you can see all of the cheap tyre dressing and adhered muck run off the tyre,










The arches and wheels were then agitated with various brushes,





































All then rinsed to leave perfectly clean wheels, arches and tyres,




























The Bugs were then attacked with Fly away,










Given a quick rinse,










Before Being Snowfoamed and having all the details taken care of,




























And then washed with the TBM, a Merino wool wash mitt which judging by the size of the one i was using i am sure is a full sheep that has been folded in half! Swallowing nearly 4 litres of shampoo on the first "dunk".





































Then Given one final rinse,



















Next the car was dried using a deluxe fluffy drying towel,










And the wheels with a general purpose microfiber,










After this the car was clayed with ultrafine clay and berry blast diluted at 10:1 as a lube,




























The car was then rinsed off, dried, given a co polymer remover wipe down to remove any existing protection and then finally rinsed and dried again ready for machine polishing.

The next step was to then machine polish the car, The defects over the car varied massively, with some panels needing patches wetsanded and other panels simply needing refining with 3M ultrafina to remove holograms and buffer trails.

The pictures are in no specific order and i apologise for the amount of dust in some and a slight amount of residue left on the panel in others. As i said earlier 3M polishes were used along with a mix of 3M pads and hexlogic pads and Hd Microbuff cloths to remove the residue, these are now my go to cloths for removing waxes and polish residue,



















The Following 50:50s show the correction that was achieved and the stunning glass like Finish lacking in orange peel on the majority of panels,
Edge of bonnet Corrected, wing uncorrected,










A couple of In process shots,














































A shot showing the clarity that i was achieveing as i worked my way around the car,



















A few more 50:50s, in the majority of them the left side is uncorrected and the right is corrected and finished down, no shots were taken of any of the wetsanding stages or compounding stages on various panels due to a flat camera battery.



















Excuse the residue,














































The roof was the last part that was polished, not a fun job!





































A few more shots showing what was achieved after all of the machine polishing,
































































This shot shows the gorgeous paint, i really like the mica in the paint that gives off a whole spectrum of colours when the light hits it, stunning!










The Car was then untaped,



















And given a quick snow foam and rinse,










After being dried the Glass was cleaned with 3D aerosol glass cleaner, which is currently a personal favourite,










Leaving perfect streak free glass,










The car was then waxed with Migliore Competzione,




























Applied extremely thinly,



















Working my way around the car panel by panel, allowing the wax to stand for around 30 mins before buffing off,





































The final stage was to then dress all of the trim and under arches to add the final touches before delivering the car back to the customer,

Firstly the arches were dressed with 3D Magic blue, this dressing reminds me a lot of chemical guys bare bones, i personally rate it more than Meguiars all season dressing aswell,























































All of the lower exterior trim and the side steps were then dressed with 3D Ultra protectant and a HD exterior Duopad,



















Leaving a nice black matte finish,










Carrying on with the rest of the lower trim,





































The tyres were finally dressed with Migliore Bella Lustra tyre glaze, i love the finish that this stuff produces, it suited the car perfectly,




























Leaving this finish behind,



















I then took the following afters before leaving for the customer's house,

Bonnet Reflection,










My Favourite shot,










And a few after i pulled it out of the unit,
































































And finally, after handing over at the customers house, please excuse the watermarks, there was a light shower en route,



















If you have made it this far, congratulations! And thank you for reading, if you have any questions or comments feel free to get in touch!

The Car is now booked in for a full interior detail when the customer returns from holiday, along with his "daily run around" for a full correction detail.

Tim :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Tim looks fantastic did u just use 3m blue?

tom


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Quality job and lovely car:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Tim looks fantastic did u just use 3m blue?
> 
> tom


Cheers Tom, No i used Fast cut and extra fine in a lot of places, ultrafina was used to refine and remove the dealer inflicted holograms on the panels that werent too bad. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work Tim.

Magic Blue, can you spray directly on to arches etc, or does it have to be applied by applicator?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Great work Tim.
> 
> Magic Blue, can you spray directly on to arches etc, or does it have to be applied by applicator?


It can be sprayed straight on, the applicator was used to just minimise overspray and reduce product wasteage.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good Tim! 3D stuff looks fab.


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

great results. All to often the Range Rovers are in a bad state looks like you got the best out of this one. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job Tim ,love the reflections :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

how was the Migliore Competzione to buff off after 30mins???


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

fantastic work 

that paint is lovely


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Great work Tim. I like the look of that washmitt.

Btw, I tried Cherry Glaze for the first time on Saturday on a silver Subaru using a yellow 3m polishing pad, both the owner and myself were absolutely gob smacked at what a great finish it left with very little effort.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Top work maty! Kat would be proud!:lol:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice work Tim. Crackin':thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic Tim! You've done a great job there!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That has to be one of the best results on black i've seen, cracking job :thumb:
I hope when my car finally gets sorted I can achieve half the finish you managed


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great looking job tim.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome work


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work Tim, the car looks great.
those products look amazing aswell, il be getting some in the next few days or so.
top class!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning results!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> how was the Migliore Competzione to buff off after 30mins???


The Competzione is currently my favourite wax right now, very very hard so its easy to apply an extremely thin layer, then to buff off after 30 mins it is pretty much one wipe to remove, a lovely wax to use, so much so i would say it easily warrants its price tag :doublesho :thumb:

Thank you everyone that has replied so far for the kind comments!

Tim


----------



## muttlyst (Apr 7, 2010)

stunning job there fella


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic Work Tim, one hell of a transformation!!!! 
Great write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning work! Great reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

top work mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice car and great work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella, beautiful finish :thumb:


----------

